# questions on how to use grill mats.



## Coduss (May 2, 2018)

not quite sure if this is the right forum to post this on, but am just wondering if anyone can give me a hand with this. my mother's one of those types who like to order things out of catalogs to give to people, and she got me a pair of those Yoshi copper grill & bake mats that you see on TV, cause i do a lot of grilling. i figured i'd give em a try, see how they worked. but the instructions say not to use em over a direct flame. now, while it explains how to do that with charcoal grills, by letting the coals burn down to where they arent flaming, it doesnt explain how to do it with a gas grill. should i just use it for indirect cooking in a gas grill, and keep it on the side of the grill away from the lit burner? or do gas grills not count as "direct flame" because of the flavorizer bars over the burners?


----------



## jblaze (Jul 25, 2018)

Coduss said:


> not quite sure if this is the right forum to post this on, but am just wondering if anyone can give me a hand with this. my mother's one of those types who like to order things out of catalogs to give to people, and she got me a pair of those Yoshi copper grill & bake mats that you see on TV, cause i do a lot of grilling. i figured i'd give em a try, see how they worked. but the instructions say not to use em over a direct flame. now, while it explains how to do that with charcoal grills, by letting the coals burn down to where they arent flaming, it doesnt explain how to do it with a gas grill. should i just use it for indirect cooking in a gas grill, and keep it on the side of the grill away from the lit burner? or do gas grills not count as "direct flame" because of the flavorizer bars over the burners?



I just used grill mats this weekend for the first time. I have a Weber Genesis and put the mat over a low flame (other side varied from high to low) and I opened the grill a lot. They work well and even produce grill marks. I found the mats particularly helpful for when you want something (in my case veggies) to cook in a sauce.


----------



## alicebarrie (Sep 13, 2018)

Heat up your BBQ grill and ensure that the metal grate is in position.
Place one grill mat over the grate. ...
Ensure you do not layer your BBQ grilling mats, and that you maintain a single thickness.
Add your foods directly on top of the hot grill mat.


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 22, 2018)

interesting thread, I have the same question


----------



## CarolMackay (Jan 8, 2021)

I recommend to use Portable Countertop Induction Burner and to combine it with a small portable grill


----------



## CarolMackay (Jan 10, 2021)

Yoshi copper grill & bake mats are great for a summer outdoor grill party, but a lot of us have no space for that kind of stuff. It is a struggle sometimes when you have to make a lot of food for your guests, but you struggle because of the space. I recommend using a Portable Countertop Induction Burner and to combine it with a small portable grill. This combo goes really well with a smaller kitchen. I always hated that I have a small kitchen, and I have to look for ways to make it possible to cook and do other stuff in the kitchen. These little things really come in handy.


----------



## Danno527 (Jan 14, 2022)

It is good you open this thread since I been having this question for a long time.


----------

